# Seitz S4 windows on Elddis 115



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I have a notion to replace my original windows on my 115 to Seitz S4's with the integral locking blind and flyscreen. I really like the neater look of the window and the fact that the blindscreen lifts from the bottom and can interlock wth the flyscreen seamlesly. 

Has anyone attempted anything similar? Is it a worthwhile proposition?


----------

